# Best way to kill Winter poa annual



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I got some poa annual popping up in a couple places and want to know what's the best route to take to kill it quickly?

It's on common Bermuda grass.

I would like to use the cheapest route. I do have monument, but that's costly.


----------



## TheE (Feb 3, 2019)

I just applied Monument to a LOT of poa throughout the yard... I'll let you know the results in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

I just did Monument broadcast on entire yard.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Monument has a soil residual.

If you guys all applied it in October, along with prodiamine and simazine, you likely wouldn't have had any poa break through versus having to spray now to kill it .


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Monument has a soil residual.
> 
> If you guys all applied it in October, along with prodiamine and simazine, you likely wouldn't have had any poa break through versus having to spray now to kill it .


I did spray monument in October. My property has a pretty good slope. With all the rain we have been getting I feel its possible my pre and post emergents got washed away sooner.

I actually spray prodiamine, princep, and 2.4.D yesterday. No monument.
Should I just go ahead and spray monument? We are suppose to have alot of rain for the next 4 days.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Stro3579 good point on the wash out.

If you hit it with prodiamine and simazine, hopefully that will take care of it.

The 2,4d don't do anything on the poa but will get any broadleaf weeds.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I had a couple of broadleaf weeds popping up around edges. So you agree on saving the monument also? Is simazine supposed to do well on poa as a post emergent? I didnt see poa on the label at all.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

I also had a serious out break of Poa Annua and winter weeds. I ended up using Celsius WD to help fix my problem. I sprayed in early April and again in mid May. The summer before I planted zoysia plugs from my front yard. Well I missed my window for putting down a pre emergent and paid the price. Celsius did wonders and my yard recovered nicely and continued to fill in threw out the summer and early fall. It may seem pricey for the amount you get, but the actual amount you use per gallon is very little and it will last a long time.

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B09G6XBubNDtp

If you go down to the March 29th Photo's you can see how bad it was. 
April 20th photos was about a moth after spraying.

Celsius works, its just slow at seeing results.

Nathan In VA


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Nkoehn22 said:


> I also had a serious out break of Poa Annua and winter weeds. I ended up using Celsius WD to help fix my problem. I sprayed in early April and again in mid May. The summer before I planted zoysia plugs from my front yard. Well I missed my window for putting down a pre emergent and paid the price. Celsius did wonders and my yard recovered nicely and continued to fill in threw out the summer and early fall. It may seem pricey for the amount you get, but the actual amount you use per gallon is very little and it will last a long time.
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B09G6XBubNDtp
> 
> ...


I thought Celsius was best for spraying in the high heats?


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

I had a severe break out of poa last year. I decided to spot spray on my bermuda. Did it slow green up, yes. Did it kill the poa, yes. Would I do it again, not really sure but it is an option.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

http://www.mobileweedmanual.com/search-weed.aspx?SpeciesType=Turfgrass&PrePost=Post&TurfGrass=1&OrnamentalType=&Ornamental=&OrnamentalName=&WeedType=&WID=70

A break down, by effectiveness, on Poa annua, according to the University of Tennessee.

Here is another one from UGA 
https://secure.caes.uga.edu/extension/publications/files/pdf/B%201463_2.PDF
Scroll to the last page to see the effectiveness of each option.

I use the "Sulfonylurea herbicide + atrazine/simazine" option, which gives over 90% control. SU herbicides listed on the document are "flazasulfuron (Katana), foramsulfuron (Revolver), rimsulfuron (TranXit, Rimsulfuron, others) and trifloxysulfuron (Monument)".

I use prodiamine, simazine, and monument, applied late October, and then do another app in February/March of prodiamine, with the option to include simazine. I've had ZERO breakthrough on poa this year.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Will poa annua die off naturally when the temps warm up and consistently low cuts? I've got a bad outbreak too because I didn't do pre-m in October, but anytime i can save money and use less chemicals i'm game.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

I have Centipede and had some poa annua pop up last month. Atrazine worked well to get rid of it. I used the Southern Ag liquid atrazine at ~4 oz to the gallon. It took about a week to see some results but it did work. @lucas287 Warmer temps will cause it to die back as well...though I'm not sure how warm it has to be before that happens.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

lucas287 said:


> Will poa annua die off naturally when the temps warm up and consistently low cuts? I've got a bad outbreak too because I didn't do pre-m in October, but anytime i can save money and use less chemicals i'm game.


Yes, but it will also spread millions of seeds for next season's crop. And if you are like everyone else and only use Prodiamine you will be lucky to achieve 50%+ control. Letting a weed complete it's life cycle is never a good thing.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

high leverage said:


> lucas287 said:
> 
> 
> > Will poa annua die off naturally when the temps warm up and consistently low cuts? I've got a bad outbreak too because I didn't do pre-m in October, but anytime i can save money and use less chemicals i'm game.
> ...


Do you suggest Prodiamine plus simazine?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > lucas287 said:
> ...


Definitely


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'll add that in this fall. Or should I do it in spring as well?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

64oz/ acre in fall and 32oz/ acre in spring. It's too cheap not to use it.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I've lost count now, but we're in our 6-7th year using Specticle Flo as our Winter pre-emergent. I do 6oz/A @ 125+/- acres and throughout that time, you cannot find a single ABG on the treated acreage. We used to use Barricade the aforementioned area, AND still had to use post-em products (Monument ) to get control, but once we made the switch to Specticle, we haven't made a single application targeting ABG. It is, hands down, the best product to prevent ABG.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> I've lost count now, but we're in our 6-7th year using Specticle Flo as our Winter pre-emergent. I do 6oz/A @ 125+/- acres and throughout that time, you cannot find a single ABG on the treated acreage. We used to use Barricade the aforementioned area, AND still had to use post-em products (Monument ) to get control, but once we made the switch to Specticle, we haven't made a single application targeting ABG. It is, hands down, the best product to prevent ABG.


ABG?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > I've lost count now, but we're in our 6-7th year using Specticle Flo as our Winter pre-emergent. I do 6oz/A @ 125+/- acres and throughout that time, you cannot find a single ABG on the treated acreage. We used to use Barricade the aforementioned area, AND still had to use post-em products (Monument ) to get control, but once we made the switch to Specticle, we haven't made a single application targeting ABG. It is, hands down, the best product to prevent ABG.
> ...


poa annua


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I have the question as SCGrassMan. Also, what is the best product to knockout poa in zoysia now that it's February? I've done two rounds of Image with some yellowing of the poa but no kill.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Ortho-Doc said:


> I have the question as SCGrassMan. Also, what is the best product to knockout poa in zoysia now that it's February? I've done two rounds of Image with some yellowing of the poa but no kill.


Monument, Revolver, Katana, Negate, Tenacity, Xonerate, Tribute Total


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

high leverage said:


> Ortho-Doc said:
> 
> 
> > I have the question as SCGrassMan. Also, what is the best product to knockout poa in zoysia now that it's February? I've done two rounds of Image with some yellowing of the poa but no kill.
> ...


I appreciate your input very much. Unfortunately those poa killers you listed are not in my budget. Any other products out there that can kill poa in both warm and cool season grasses? I've got 5,000 sqft of zoysia and 4,000 sqft of tall fescue.


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

I hand pull when I see any pop up. Mixed simazine with prodiamine for the first time this year and have been very satisifed with the results. Not too long ago it was everywhere.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Negate is what I'm looking at from that list for price reasons


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> I've lost count now, but we're in our 6-7th year using Specticle Flo as our Winter pre-emergent. I do 6oz/A @ 125+/- acres and throughout that time, you cannot find a single ABG on the treated acreage. We used to use Barricade the aforementioned area, AND still had to use post-em products (Monument ) to get control, but once we made the switch to Specticle, we haven't made a single application targeting ABG. It is, hands down, the best product to prevent ABG.


For $250 a bottle I think that's gonna be out of a lot of our reach. Especially at 6-10 Oz/acre for a 16 Oz bottle.

I could hire somebody to pluck an acre worth of POA for cheaper lol


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ortho-Doc said:


> I appreciate your input very much. Unfortunately those poa killers you listed are not in my budget. Any other products out there that can kill poa in both warm and cool season grasses? I've got 5,000 sqft of zoysia and 4,000 sqft of tall fescue.


Glyphosate for warm season when it's dormant. That's about the cheapest you're going to find.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Have you checked for anyone splitting a bottle in the marketplace on the forum? I believe it's one of the best features of this community and puts some of those more expensive chemicals within reach.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

717driver said:


> Have you checked for anyone splitting a bottle in the marketplace on the forum? I believe it's one of the best features of this community and puts some of those more expensive chemicals within reach.


That's a great idea. I'll propose a split and see if there's any takers. My zoysia doesn't go dormant enough for roundup kill of weeds.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ortho-Doc said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > Have you checked for anyone splitting a bottle in the marketplace on the forum? I believe it's one of the best features of this community and puts some of those more expensive chemicals within reach.
> ...


Ill split some negate with you. I think it's $55 plus shipping for a whole bottle. Look it up on DYO and see what you think.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@SCGrassMan Ill split some negate with you. I think it's $55 plus shipping for a whole bottle. Look it up on DYO and see what you think.
[/quote]
Sounds great. Let me know how you want to coordinate this.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

From my personal experiences, every time I used glyphosate when my bermuda was dormant, I greened way slower. I'm talking weeks


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@SCGrassMan sounds good. I PM'd you. Thanks.



Ortho-Doc said:


> @SCGrassMan Ill split some negate with you. I think it's $55 plus shipping for a whole bottle. Look it up on DYO and see what you think.


Sounds great. Let me know how you want to coordinate this.
[/quote]


----------



## nickmg (Feb 12, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with Negate?


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Nkoehn22 said:


> I also had a serious out break of Poa Annua and winter weeds. I ended up using Celsius WD to help fix my problem. I sprayed in early April and again in mid May. The summer before I planted zoysia plugs from my front yard. Well I missed my window for putting down a pre emergent and paid the price. Celsius did wonders and my yard recovered nicely and continued to fill in threw out the summer and early fall. It may seem pricey for the amount you get, but the actual amount you use per gallon is very little and it will last a long time.
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B09G6XBubNDtp
> 
> ...


Wow, congrats that looks fantastic. I plan on putting down Zoysia plugs this year but in a smaller size area. What kind did you use and how did you stay on top of it to drive that success. Any tips?


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

I bought my plugs from zoysia farms out of Maryland. https://www1.zoysiafarms.com/ I have nothing but good things to say about them. If you do what they suggest the plugs will grow. Before you plant them they need to be kept moist. They come scored in 1"x 1" but you still need to cut them up. After you've planted them they will go into shock and turn brown, that's normal. The only thing that matters here is the roots take and start greening back up and sending out new grass blades. It takes about a week and a half to start to see results, just keep it damp as much as you can. on the site they recommend using a liquid fertilizer and I agree but you can use Miricle-GRO ALL- PURPOSE PLANT FOOD 20-8-16. This is pretty close to what they have on their site but for cheaper. Feed your new grass plugs every two weeks for the first summer and you'll be amazed by the progress. Before planting I made the mistake of not putting down a pre-emergent so I was always pulling weeds, luckily for me it was only in the front yard at first. I planted the plugs 5' to 6" apart for faster fill in time, but I needed more plugs. What ever you estimate you need, you'll twice that much. I learned a lot doing it this way and did save a lot of money but the downside it it takes almost two full growing seasons to fully fill in. I did the front in 2015 and then my back in 2017, I pulled plugs from my front yard and transplanted them in the back. I used the 5-1 pro plugger the link... 
https://www.amazon.com/ProPlugger-Garden-Planter-Weeder-Plugger/dp/B003MRTVUI/ref=sr_1_1?crid=1SJA4ZZHIQW7&keywords=pro+plugger+5+in+1+lawn+tool&qid=1551284606&s=gateway&sprefix=pro+plugger%2Caps%2C172&sr=8-1

along with this tool from zoysia farms.

https://www1.zoysiafarms.com/prodspec.jsp?id=4C83&cat=10

with my cordless drill and it made so much faster. FYI The more people that help the faster it goes..

My backyard is going into its second fill growing season so i'm excited to to see the results. If you have any questions ask away.

Nathan In VA


----------



## kayano (Aug 10, 2018)

ok, what's the conclusion for killing POA then? with an affordable price.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

kayano said:


> ok, what's the conclusion for killing POA then? with an affordable price.


While Dormant

Cheapest= Glyphosate
2nd= Atrazine 
3rd= MSM at 1 oz/ acre (I personally have no experience using this product at that high of rate, but some report control) 
4rd= 2 apps of Mesotrione


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

kayano said:


> ok, what's the conclusion for killing POA then? with an affordable price.


Cheap - Glyphosate when dormant.

Negate is probably the best value option.

Other highly effective options include Monument and Revolver
Off label - Rimsulfuron (which is in Negate)
Less effective - MSM, Image, and Celsius (generally, suggest avoid using just one of those).
Questionable effectivity depending on whether you have resistance - Simazine.

I use Monument and Simazine; it's multiple modes of action, monument and simazine both have a soil residual. If you apply in the Fall, you're unlikely to have break-through, although it is possible depending on the rain and length of your winter.


----------



## kayano (Aug 10, 2018)

thanks guys, I was looking into image (Image Kills Nutsedge Concentrate, https://www.domyown.com/image-kills-nutsedge-concentrate-p-9448.html) because I saw POA is listed on the label too. Just was not sure it can kill POA effectively. I guess I can go with Negate then.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Ahh my backyard was filled with Poa last winder and spring. I plugged my backyard with zoysia in 2017 and poa seem to take over. after two applications of Celsius it all went away. Check out pictures in the linkhttps://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B09G6XBubNDtp from March 29th to April 20th to May 6th 2018.

It's from using Celsius on poa, granted I sprayed when it was in the mid 50's but
It works, it's just really slow. A good nutsedge product is Sedge Ender.


----------

